# US-Spammer zahlt 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar Strafe



## Captain Picard (13 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70777


> Das US-amerikanische "E-Mail-Marketingunternehmen" Datran Media hat eingewilligt, wegen Datenmissbrauchs 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar zu zahlen. Außerdem muss das Unternehmen einen Datenschutzbeauftragten (Chief Privacy Officer) einsetzen. Der New Yorker Generalstaatsanwalt E. S.  hatte gegen Datran Media ermittelt, weil es Millionen Spam-Mails an mehr als sechs Millionen US-Bürger geschickt hatte. Die Adressdaten hatten die Beschuldigten unter anderem von einer Firma namens "Gratis Internet" bezogen.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (14 März 2006)

Wenn solche Strafen endlich blos was nützen würden! :evil:


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn solche Strafen endlich blos was nützen würden! :evil:


Anscheinend sind die Gewinne noch höher...


----------



## stieglitz (14 März 2006)

Die verlegen ihr "Geschäft" doch einfach nach China oder Russland.
Wahrscheinlich sinds eh nur die Trottel, die erwischt werden.
Einfach nicht auszurotten.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2006)

helfen würde vermutlich nur vertikal gefiltertes Licht...

cp


----------

